# Blueberry nappies



## sjbno1

Hi Girls, can anyone tell me if this is a good price for one of these nappies? :wacko:

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130379892657&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks xx


----------



## thelilbump

£20 is a good price yes. You do have to watch ebay though for fakes just to warn you, I have no idea about that particular seller though and not accusing her directly just warning you :flower:


----------



## Twiglet

Yep! They're £22.50 normally. Donna [thelilbump] does them on her site for £19.99 too!


----------



## Twiglet

Ohhh look answered at the same time :rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

in saying that i did just read it properly and saw she is a proper online shop so she should be fine :thumbup:


----------



## thelilbump

Twiglet said:


> Ohhh look answered at the same time :rofl:

:haha:


----------



## anothersquish

Shes fine, I bought one from them to give as a gift and was perfect and arrived really quickly!

Of course Id order from Donna (Millies Nappies) instead now *giggles*


----------



## sjbno1

Do you have Donnas web addey - I dont mind who I order from :) and if it helps a fellow bnb user I will defo look at that before buying :D


----------



## sjbno1

OOPS just seen Donnas siggie lol going there now Donna :D


----------



## Twiglet

It's the ad in her siggy hun :flower:

Edit: Cross posting is a favourite hobby of mine tonight :haha:


----------



## thelilbump

lol!

I have some in the spring sale section too for £18.99. Don;t have any bamboo ones in at the mo i'm afraid though I can get some for you if you wanted as got to get some more BB's in next week anyway :thumbup:


----------



## Twiglet

Are you getting some poppers ones? As I reallllllllly want Winter Sage poppers as Caitlyn is a butt that undoes aplix now.


----------



## sjbno1

Hi Donna :waves: I am just looking at the cow print :D I am sooooo new to this so gonna be honest with you and say I dont know much about the bamboo business as yet :wacko: is this the insert you are talking about and does your nappies come with inserts :hugs:

I promise girls I am taking this all in and i'm sorry for the millllllllions on questions :hugs:

p.s I have looked in the sale too :winkwink: I went back to work this week so I have book marked your website :thumbup:


----------



## sjbno1

well I was looking at applix but wasnt sure if I would suit poppers as we have been using applix with my BG - do you think that would be a better idea LOL x


----------



## anothersquish

Donna, if you get a bamboo popper one in blue paisley I WANT it....could you get one and put it with my Mutt order? Pretty Pretty PRETTY please?


----------



## Twiglet

Is Moo fine with aplix? If she is then it'll be cool to get aplix as some babies dont notice it. Unluckily my Moo is uber aware of nappies and hates wearing them so takes them off :dohh:

All new blueberries come with inserts :flower:


----------



## Twiglet

I have Paisley blues in popper :smug: loveeeeeee it!


----------



## sjbno1

thanks twig - gonna stick with aplix then - moo doesnt mind so much once there on (fidgets beforehand like mad though) ok i'm off to add my 1st nappy to my collection - loving the cow print but then loving some of the others aswell! ROLL ON PAYDAY!! woop woop x


----------



## Twiglet

Cow Print BB is lovely! I want so much and can afford so little :rofl:


----------



## sjbno1

https://milliesnappies.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_12_13&products_id=13 i now love this too lol


----------



## Twiglet

That one is ace, I had that one too :flower:


----------



## anothersquish

I have that but with blue spots instead...its one of my fav BBs


----------



## sjbno1

omg that website is bad - so now i've just discovered cushie tushies :doh:


----------



## Twiglet

I want the giraffe and Bee cushie! :dohh:


----------



## sjbno1

lol Twig - step away from the websites lol


----------



## thelilbump

Twiglet said:


> Are you getting some poppers ones? As I reallllllllly want Winter Sage poppers as Caitlyn is a butt that undoes aplix now.

Yea i can get any in the poppers on request, normally within 2/3 working days, I just don't tend to keep in stock as demand is higher for aplix.




sjbno1 said:


> Hi Donna :waves: I am just looking at the cow print :D I am sooooo new to this so gonna be honest with you and say I dont know much about the bamboo business as yet :wacko: is this the insert you are talking about and does your nappies come with inserts :hugs:
> 
> I promise girls I am taking this all in and i'm sorry for the millllllllions on questions :hugs:
> 
> p.s I have looked in the sale too :winkwink: I went back to work this week so I have book marked your website :thumbup:

Yupp it's just bamboo is more absorbant. All new blueberries should come with inserts, mine certainly do.



anothersquish said:


> Donna, if you get a bamboo popper one in blue paisley I WANT it....could you get one and put it with my Mutt order? Pretty Pretty PRETTY please?

Yea i'll have a look what they have later, if i remember correctly the bamboo colours were limited but i'll check :thumbup:



sjbno1 said:


> https://milliesnappies.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_12_13&products_id=13 i now love this too lol

I love that 1 too!



sjbno1 said:


> omg that website is bad - so now i've just discovered cushie tushies :doh:


Love cushies, so soft and squidgy. Take a long time to dry but thats my only complaint so far! Hopefully have more of them coming in this month as I've had a run on them just recently.


----------



## thelilbump

Twiglet said:


> I want the giraffe and Bee cushie! :dohh:

aww they were part of the recall list too :cry:


----------



## Twiglet

:cry: stinky! 

Ohhhhhhh, Liam will kill me if I buy more :haha: he only knows about *ONE *Mutt! :rofl: but he doesn't know about the £30 I'll get back when I send the doppler back :muaha: or that my mum has a credit card I'm allowed to use and pay off :muaha:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Am I the only one who stuff the large insdert inside the BB? Cause the instructions on that ebay page said to stuff with the small and lay the second one on top?


----------



## sjbno1

oh bamboo might be better for Izzie as she wees alot and i've had a couple of issues with the BG leg leaking as the insert gets sodden? although I have changed it to the medium setting and done two inserts now :wacko:


----------



## Twiglet

Ohh I stuff it all in too Jayleigh! Didn't know I wasnt meant to :blush:

Hmm, I always found my BG's to be ok for peepee but my bamboo ones hold wee better!


----------



## sjbno1

I think Izzie can pee for england lol


----------



## anothersquish

microfibre on its own tends to 'leak' when compressed...normal BBs have microfibre and hemp combined...much better. I prefer bamboo though where I can get it!


----------



## sjbno1

maybe I need to invest in some of those also! hmmmmmmmmmmm 

:sarah runs off to millies website to look at bamboo inserts :dance: :


----------



## thelilbump

JayleighAnn said:


> Am I the only one who stuff the large insdert inside the BB? Cause the instructions on that ebay page said to stuff with the small and lay the second one on top?

No i stuff them like a pocket too, and with the new nappies that come with the little booster i just slot that in the middle of the insert.



sjbno1 said:


> maybe I need to invest in some of those also! hmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> :sarah runs off to millies website to look at bamboo inserts :dance: :

i don't have any of these at the moment as they were out of stock last time, they have more in now though and on my list of things to get nxt week


----------



## thelilbump

thelilbump said:


> Twiglet said:
> 
> 
> Are you getting some poppers ones? As I reallllllllly want Winter Sage poppers as Caitlyn is a butt that undoes aplix now.
> 
> Yea i can get any in the poppers on request, normally within 2/3 working days, I just don't tend to keep in stock as demand is higher for aplix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anothersquish said:
> 
> 
> Donna, if you get a bamboo popper one in blue paisley I WANT it....could you get one and put it with my Mutt order? Pretty Pretty PRETTY please?Click to expand...
> 
> Yea i'll have a look what they have later, if i remember correctly the bamboo colours were limited but i'll check :thumbup:Click to expand...

twig- yupp they have winter sage snaps in if u ever want me to grab you one.



Squish - jus on suppliers - they have bamboo one size minky in blue paisley. It doesn;t specify that it's poppers or aplix though, i'd presume poppers though because I don;t think i've seen aplix bamboo ones. They same price as regular BB's so would be £19.99?


Also no Blueberry Bamboo inserts only combi's. I do sell the ptits dessou inserts though, really thick especially the size 2


----------



## anothersquish

ooo yes Donna, DEF want it....yay...crap, dont tell my OH!!


----------



## thelilbump

i won't :haha:

Just cry and tell him you needed something to make up from the Bb bundle that never arrived, either that or that the BB are being posted one by one :rofl:


----------



## anothersquish

haha, I am gutted about those BBs...I was so looking forward to getting them. Ive also had no reply from the woman who sold them since I sent the last message about them not being here yet.
Gonna message her again Tues if they havent turned up and if no reply by next Friday gonna start paypal dispute *sigh*


----------



## JayleighAnn

Sorry to suggest another site Donna, but sjbno1, if your after inserts Twinkle on the Web have cheap ones that are slight seconds, we got some of ours from there and theres nothing wrong with em, maybe just slightly on the wonk or a bit messy with the stitching, but then their only inside the nappy so :shrug:


----------



## princessellie

i sell bamboo inserts babes if thats any help :D

x


----------



## thelilbump

Don't be sorry Jayleigh! lol x


----------



## sjbno1

awww thanks ladies - knew you'd all help me :D 

princessellie how much are you selling the bamboo inserts for? currently my monkey is wearing rather large BG nappies lol 

Donna - just asking OH which ones I should order (I cant decide) LOL


----------



## thelilbump

nice choice :thumbup:


----------



## sjbno1

lol I am going to buy cow print when I get paid :thumbup: I want izzie to be running about in cow print over the summer :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## thelilbump

teehheee, I've seen some ace cow print clothing I just have to get for the store when funds permit!


----------



## anothersquish

cow print socks?


----------



## thelilbump

everything in baby wear, socks, vests, sleepsuits, bibs, hats!


----------



## sjbno1

oh I got Izzie some cow print vests when I was pregnant from asda but I think I need some cow print socks :thumbup: currently I am slightly obessed with trumpette socks :dohh:


----------



## anothersquish

I NEED cowprint socks....I have cowprint everything else just not socks...LOL


----------



## princessellie

sjbno1 said:


> princessellie how much are you selling the bamboo inserts for? currently my monkey is wearing rather large BG nappies lol

£3 for 3layer and £4 for 4layer :D

x


----------



## Twiglet

Ahh Donna that'll be ace! Once I have the funds I'll defo be speaking to you soon! :thumbup: gotta pay off the two Mutt's first...one of each Liam knows about, the other is a suprise :rofl:


----------



## princessellie

haha youre so naughty, i wish i had the money to be naughty haha, two weeks of the month im loaded and can buy whatever i want but those two weeks have just gone :( bummer!!!!

LOL

x


----------



## Twiglet

Same here Ellie but the next two weeks are the weeks I can afford things!


----------



## princessellie

haha i think you should share it with me 

x


----------



## Twiglet

Share your two weeks with me and I'll share my two weeks with you :rofl:


----------



## princessellie

its a deal, although when its my 2 weeks i might change my mind, im the naughty one :haha:

x


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Ooh, Donna... would you order a raspberry truffle, bamboo with poppers pretty please? xxx


----------



## princessellie

oooh that ones lovely!!! i might have to have one of those too :blush:

i dont actually have a bb yet :shock: bought one for my secret nappy santa but have never had one myself

actually, i think im lying, i think the one i swapped with michelle was blueberry but not minky

see this one https://www.blueberrydiapers.com/Products_3/Pocket-Diapers_2/Minky-One-Size-Cloth-Diapers_2 - is this bamboo too, i know it says bamboo / cotton blend but is it any good?

and donna, can you get this one if it is? the raspberry truffle one

x


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Is bamboo just the inner, and the outer is still minky?


----------



## princessellie

i dont know, its got inserts? i dont understand this whole bb thing hahaha, i only really use my wonderoos and ones ive made myself :wacko:

x


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Oh no, bamboo is PUL outer.

So, just a normal minyk rasp truffle bb with poppers then, purlease :D


----------



## Twiglet

I have the Raspberry truffle one :dance: looks lovely on little girlies! 

Yeah Ellie the one I sent you is bamboo but not minky :thumbup:

Ellie, it's a no deal if you cant behave too :haha: ;)


----------



## princessellie

so is the one in that link up there ^ just a normal bb? is the bamboo one a new one or something? im so confuuuuused!

it doesnt take much lol

x


----------



## sjbno1

princessellie said:


> sjbno1 said:
> 
> 
> princessellie how much are you selling the bamboo inserts for? currently my monkey is wearing rather large BG nappies lol
> 
> £3 for 3layer and £4 for 4layer :D
> 
> xClick to expand...

As Izzie is a heavy wetter maybe a 4 layer would be better - are they quite bulky? :shrug:

Ohhhhh FE that nappy is gorgeous :thumbup: I keep finding lovely nappies :dohh:


----------



## princessellie

no theyre not bulky at all

x


----------



## sjbno1

thanks hun, I will check funds and come back to you shortly :dance:


----------



## anothersquish

The new prints do come in Minky & bamboo!


----------



## princessellie

where squish?

x


----------



## anothersquish

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Blueberry-On..._Nappies_LE?hash=item20b04fa7e9#ht_2114wt_958

There for a start LOL
So they must be available to UK retailers of BBs


----------



## anothersquish

NB they are the same as the "normal" BBs just with bamboo inserts instead of hemp/microfibre...from what Ive seen anyway!


----------



## princessellie

oh right, yeh i seen those on that link i posted up there, but i would have preffered aplix :( i dnot get on with poppers, they are not my friends haha

x


----------



## Twiglet

:dohh: poppers are my friends lots. 

Thats why I like Flips! :haha:


----------



## princessellie

lol michelle, no one in my house likes poppers, far too fiddly, saying that, most of our nappies have poppers lmfao, i think only the wraps have velcro really :dohh:

x


----------



## thelilbump

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Ooh, Donna... would you order a raspberry truffle, bamboo with poppers pretty please? xxx




princessellie said:


> oooh that ones lovely!!! i might have to have one of those too :blush:
> 
> i dont actually have a bb yet :shock: bought one for my secret nappy santa but have never had one myself
> 
> actually, i think im lying, i think the one i swapped with michelle was blueberry but not minky
> 
> see this one https://www.blueberrydiapers.com/Products_3/Pocket-Diapers_2/Minky-One-Size-Cloth-Diapers_2 - is this bamboo too, i know it says bamboo / cotton blend but is it any good?
> 
> and donna, can you get this one if it is? the raspberry truffle one
> 
> x




FemmeEnceinte said:


> Oh no, bamboo is PUL outer.
> 
> So, just a normal minyk rasp truffle bb with poppers then, purlease :D




princessellie said:


> lol michelle, no one in my house likes poppers, far too fiddly, saying that, most of our nappies have poppers lmfao, i think only the wraps have velcro really :dohh:
> 
> x

Girls i'm only bobbing on but I'm sure it said minky bamboo were avaialble in the new prints. I will double check this for you tomorrow though. :thumbup: It doesn't specify if they are poppers or aplix but I'm thinking poppers as i don't think they do aplix in the bamboo range. Does that help any?


----------



## princessellie

tbh i will do poppers if im forced lol

x


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

What's minky bamboo? Oh I'm so confused.

If it's minky and bamboo, yes please! If it's bamboo or minky then minky... :D... :blush: Will pay whenever, just let me know. (Am waiting a week for the Mutts as I want to extract more money from OH than my weekly nappy allowance.)

Yes, I have a weekly nappy allowance... :(


----------



## thelilbump

mornin ladies :wave:

right got wholesale open and yea there are blueberry one size bamboo deluxe available in solid colours, pink lemonade, blue summer, cow, blue choc, pink choc and lemon and lime @ 18.00. Then there is one size bamboo minky available in various colours including all the new prints @ £19.99. With the minky nappies, it's an outer layer of laminated minky and then an inner layer of bamboo/ organic cotton blend and then i think they come with bamboo/organic cotton insert. 

Does that make anymore sense ladies? :flower:


----------



## Twiglet

Hmm, I realllllllllly want a cow one! Dunno when I have spare money again though boo! Will let you know :flower:


----------



## anothersquish

Perfect :) My order for a Minky Bamboo in Blue Paisley definitely stands, have wanted that print for ages and the bamboo sells it!


----------



## princessellie

im gna have a look at all the different colours and see which one stands out the most lol, if its my first minky bb i may aswell make it special :)

x


----------



## thelilbump

anothersquish said:


> Perfect :) My order for a Minky Bamboo in Blue Paisley definitely stands, have wanted that print for ages and the bamboo sells it!

np's :thumbup:


----------



## sjbno1

omg I sooo want cow - my first proper wage is going on a cow print :D in aplix :D


----------



## thelilbump

tehheee cow prints probably one of the most popular afte the new prints!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Great stuff, Could I have a minky bamboo in rasp truffle pretty please? :D


----------



## thelilbump

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Great stuff, Could I have a minky bamboo in rasp truffle pretty please? :D

yupp will order :flower:


----------



## kirsten1985

OMG bamboo blueberries?! Can I order a bamboo minky cow popper one Donna please?! :D


----------



## thelilbump

kirsten1985 said:


> OMG bamboo blueberries?! Can I order a bamboo minky cow popper one Donna please?! :D

:thumbup: 

I really need to write these down, am so gonna forget otherwise :dohh:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Oh yes, poppers please! Thanks hun, massive :hugs:


----------



## thelilbump

it doesn't give a fastening option tbh so i presume it's poppers like the other Bamboo. Might drop her an email to find out first, i want to know when they are going to get more regualr cow print in anyway :hissy:


----------



## boltonlass

Oooh blueberry's - not got one of these yet - off to have a nosey :happydance:

You lot are a baaaad influence :blush:


----------



## thelilbump

:haha:


----------



## thelilbump

if anyone else wanted a bamboo blueberry from me please can you let me know by tonight as will be placing the order :flower: x


----------



## princessellie

i do but not yet cos i dont have the bloody moneys :(

x


----------



## Twiglet

^ wss :(


----------



## thelilbump

without meaning to sound like i'm trying to flog you something but i have no probs holding it to one side for a little while if its any help. As long as you pick it up by last week of May at very latest as shop will be closed in June. Not trying to push anything on to you by saying that, please don't think I am jus tryin to help, if you don't want anythin tis fine! :blush: :flower:


----------



## Twiglet

Meeee then in that case! Cow in poppers please, I'll do what I'm doing with the Mutt's if that's ok? :flower:


----------



## thelilbump

the bamboo one twig, do which outer, the regular or minxy? Yupp that's fine :flower:


----------



## Twiglet

Erm, minky please :thumbup: will be all paid soon :dance:


----------



## boltonlass

thelilbump said:


> without meaning to sound like i'm trying to flog you something but i have no probs holding it to one side for a little while if its any help. As long as you pick it up by last week of May at very latest as shop will be closed in June. Not trying to push anything on to you by saying that, please don't think I am jus tryin to help, if you don't want anythin tis fine! :blush: :flower:

Oooh in that case can I please order a bamboo minky onesize cow popper nappy - what a mouthfull (if no cow avail raspberry truffle as second choice). No pennies at the min but will pay as soon as wages go in next few weeks - you can add it to my mutt listing then will pay for both together. Cheers :happydance:


----------



## thelilbump

no probs ladies :thumbup:


----------



## princessellie

raspberry truffle here aswell please :D will have money again end of may probably, maybe sooner if i get loads of money for my bday hehe

x


----------



## thelilbump

ooh is it your bday soon? 21 again? :haha:


----------



## princessellie

haha more like 17 :haha:

eeh im gna be 30 in a few years, was thinking last night, how scary is that!!!

x


----------



## thelilbump

shurrup ellie, i'm older than you (just)


----------



## princessellie

haha then youre gna be 30 a year sooner than me :haha: (i think) how old are you anyways?

x


----------



## Twiglet

I wont be 30 for another 6 years and 8 months :smug:


----------



## princessellie

4years, 3weeks and 2 days :(

x


----------



## thelilbump

same as you ellie, only couple of months older :cry:


----------



## thelilbump

Twiglet said:


> I wont be 30 for another 6 years and 8 months :smug:

:ignore: :ignore:


----------



## princessellie

:rofl:


----------



## Twiglet

I *think* Femme's younger than me too :haha:

Liam'll be 30 in 2 years, 2 months if that makes you feel better ladies?


----------



## princessellie

slightly...

x


----------



## thelilbump

my OH is 30 this year which is kinda scary for me never mind him :blush:


----------



## kirsten1985

Hm, will be 5 years 1 month for me, eek.


----------



## princessellie

pauls only 21, im a cradle snatcher :rofl:

x


----------



## anothersquish

errr sod off the lot of you! 
BTW I constantly tease my OH about grey hairs...hes OLD now *giggles* Keep reminding him that statistically he is well past the mid point of his life etc etc....Im evil. 
Im not being too mean about it atm though...he might withdraw the birthday present (Holdens Landing nappies!) which would be a disaster


----------



## boltonlass

:cry::cry::cry:

Now I feel really old. I was 30 in January. Still feel kinda young for having a 5 month old baby - but then I realise that some of my school friends have kids starting secondary school this year and that freaks me out :sad2:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I'm 30 innn... 7 years, 3 months and 3 days! Am I the NP baby?


----------



## kirsten1985

Jayleigh is younger I think....


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Aww, Jayleigh :D


----------



## sjbno1

I will be 30 in 2yrs 7 months :(

Donna - which cow print nappy are you ordering in - do you have a piccie! may need to pre-order one toooooooooooooo please :D


----------



## thelilbump

sjbno1 said:


> I will be 30 in 2yrs 7 months :(
> 
> Donna - which cow print nappy are you ordering in - do you have a piccie! may need to pre-order one toooooooooooooo please :D

heya, i'm just putting my order together now. It's this bamboo one in minky seems to be the one everyones opting for; 



The regular BB in hook and loop is currently out of stock until next month.


----------



## sjbno1

Thanks Donna - is that one size?


----------



## sjbno1

Hi Donna - ignore that last question - if its one size can you order me one too! I get paid end of April so will pay for it then :D


----------



## thelilbump

SJ- yupp one size lol, it's poppers though? I know you said abput aplix before.

Elliiieee and femme, raspberry truffles out of stock ladies sorry :cry: if you had a second choice let me know but if not I can alwasy check in next time for you :thumbup:


----------



## sjbno1

I will give poppers ago :D I prefer the print on the poppers to the applix :) thanks hun


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Gutted, thanks anyway :(


----------



## thelilbump

sorreee, she said it'll be 3/4 weks before they get the next order in, if i have to order around then i'll let you know :thumbup:


----------



## princessellie

no worries, thatll be when i have money again anyways lmao

x


----------



## Jetters

I'm 24... and OH is 44! :blush:


Femme I had NO idea you were so young until I saw you on fb... it was a real shock!!! :hugs:


----------



## anothersquish

Its funny, Femme is younger than my younger sister.....*giggles*


----------



## anothersquish

Infact I think several people here are younger than my younger sister....arse.....


----------



## lfernie

I just turned 23 on April fools day so I've got a good 7 years left x


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Do I sound old? :D


----------



## princessellie

haha gutted femme!!!

x


----------



## lfernie

Femme I imagined you were older too til I seen your facebook, really don't know why though :wacko:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I'm going to pretend you all mean I sound wise... :lol:


----------



## Jetters

:rofl: of course!! :D


----------



## thelilbump

:rofl:


----------



## Kota

haha, must admit Femme, I thought you were older then you are. 

man... 30 in 11months 3 wks and a few days...


----------



## Twiglet

I did think you were older Femme, cant remember how I then knew you weren't :dohh:

Yep Jayleigh is younger isn't she. 

I'm 23 but look 16 :dohh: people are more suprised that I'm 23...always think I'm 19 etc :dohh:


----------



## princessellie

people always say that i look like a teen mammy :dohh: LOL nice eh!

x


----------



## thelilbump

yea very rarely do pople think i'm as old as i am either, as good as it is it can be a bit embarrasin too :blush:


----------



## princessellie

like that man the other day bitching about all us young mums lmfao

x


----------



## boltonlass

princessellie said:


> like that man the other day bitching about all us young mums lmfao
> 
> x

:rofl: I loved that - being grouped in with the "young mums" - miserable old sod its not like we all looked 15 is it :haha:


----------



## thelilbump

princessellie said:


> like that man the other day bitching about all us young mums lmfao
> 
> x

:rofl: even though we're all in our 20's!


----------



## princessellie

like i said, when youre that old i suppose anyone under 30 looks young :haha:

x


----------



## Twiglet

I get people on buses tut at me all the time :smug: I don't actually care anymore :lol:


----------



## thelilbump

princessellie said:


> like i said, when youre that old i suppose anyone under 30 looks young :haha:
> 
> x

oooo put the claws away! :haha:


----------



## princessellie

haha what can i say, i am hormonal and he just wasnt very nice :smug:

x


----------



## thelilbump

Blueberry's are in people :happydance:a


----------



## sjbno1

woop woop and we just sold something on ebay so if I sell another thing in the next few days I can pay for it and then play with it :dance:


----------



## thelilbump

i have to say these bamboo BB's are sooooo squishy :cloud9:


----------



## boltonlass

Just paid (for blueberry, mutt and some vest extenders).

Cant wait to receive it now :happydance:

Donna let me know if i owe you any more for postage on the mutt with them being sent seperately.


----------



## thelilbump

will be posted today Kelly :thumbup:


----------



## Twiglet

Noooooooo I just ran out of money for the week :cry: Oh well, next week it is then :haha:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I get my nappy allowance tomorrow... haha

:cry: I so wanted a rasp truffle BB! *goes to see other prints*


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Wahhh, it says my nappy is there with a pretty picture of it too! That's cruel, Donna! :rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

I kno femme, sorry meant to delete yours and ellies :blush:. I will be ordering for definate when they come back in stock as already got some back orders but will keep u posted :flower:

and Twig, teehee just don't blame me if yours has a big bald patch where I've been stroking it :haha:


----------



## Twiglet

Ohh Femme the raspberry BB is so pretty too :cry:

Donna thats fine :rofl: so long as I have one patch left to stroke :cry:


----------



## thelilbump

yea i might save you a patch :rofl: :tease:


----------



## Twiglet

:haha: I'll have the money soooon! Gonna get the address to send back the doppler and that'll be £30 on it's way to you :smug:


----------



## princessellie

awwww i want mine :(

x


----------



## Twiglet

Just keep a look out for mine in a few weeks, I always go off my girly nappies :haha:


----------



## princessellie

oooh mint lol

x


----------

